# YSL Rouge Volupte VS. YSL Pur Couture Lipsticks



## iqaganda (Nov 2, 2011)

I find YSL Rouge Volupte very slippery on my lips and that I don't like for YSL Rouge Volupte. Question is, I want to try YSL Pur Couture and was wondering if it is anything the same as Pur Couture? What are their difference? Thanks!


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2011)

RPCs are an amazing formula. I don't care for the Voluptes for the same reasons you mention, but Rouge Pur Coutures are divine. I find the pigmentation and lasting power are excellent, the formula is creamy but *not* slippery... One of my very favourites.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Thanks!  I fell in love with YSL RVs because of their packaging and I guess their color ranges. The bad side is, when I tried putting on their darker lipsticks such as the hot pink ones, it turned out slippery and actually embarrassing. That's why it's good to know that the RPCs stays put on the lips! Oooh! I can't wait to get one for myself! I'm wondering what could be the perfect first for it. Haha!


----------



## katred (Nov 6, 2011)

iqaganda said:


> ^ Thanks!  I fell in love with YSL RVs because of their packaging and I guess their color ranges. The bad side is, when I tried putting on their darker lipsticks such as the hot pink ones, it turned out slippery and actually embarrassing. That's why it's good to know that the RPCs stays put on the lips! Oooh! I can't wait to get one for myself! I'm wondering what could be the perfect first for it. Haha!



 	I haven't seen one RPC that didn't look great. If you like hot pinks, #7 (Le Fuchsia) and #27 (Soft Fuchsia) are amazing.


----------



## missanne (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. You read my mind! I recently brought a Rouge Volupte in Provocative Pink. Love, love the color but not too crazy for the formula. Can any of you ladies recommend a dupe for Provocative Pink, any brand just as long as it is not a matte. Thanks ladies!


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have it right in front of me, but based on photos I can find on the internet, it looks similar to either Mac Show Orchid or Nars' Schiap (which is not quite matte, but has little sheen). Not sure if that helps.


----------



## missanne (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks so much katred. I'll check them out and compare.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got 3 of the new 'golden lustre' colors - 105, a beautiful berry tone, 107, a nice neutral mauve-y rose, and 113, a gorgeous mid-toned bright pink.  I don't think these will be my last!!


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait to hear your thoughts! I swatched Violet Singulier and Rouge Helios again. And Rouge Parisien. I think I may need all of these! I'm wondering how people would react to getting a certificate from me for Christmas that read "A lipstick has been donated in your name to a needy addict".


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2011)

I went to the YSL counter in Neiman's and bought #106. I don't quite know how to describe it except to say it looks like my lips, but better. It's a sheer, brownish nude with shimmer. It's really flattering and great for when I go more bold with my eyes. I wanted the coral shade also, but the lady gave me the wrong darn thing. I think she gave me the correct number, but in the rouge volupte perle instead of the rouge pur couture. I'll have to take it back. Can't be too mad though because the saleslady was nice and she gave me two free lipsticks! One RPC and one RVP. The only difference is that they have  transparent caps. I can live with that.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooooh I want to see swatches with you in #106! I have #108 and I LOVE it. Whooo hoo on the free makeup!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2011)

Aah, I've been lazy and haven't snapped any pictures in days. I've worn that lipstick everyday this week. I don't know how well it'll pick up on camera, though. I will take a pic tomorrow and see how it turns out. Last night I ordered two more. :lol: I really needed that coral and just because I can never buy only one thing, I threw in #105. It's a rose shade. Can't wait!


----------



## User38 (Nov 16, 2011)

lol katred.. this is the right place for needy addicts!!


----------



## katred (Nov 16, 2011)

Shontay- That's awesome about the free lipsticks. I find that YSL often have amazing giveaways. That's actually how I got hooked on their Faux Cils mascara, which is my HG until I try either their new on or the Armani. I'm not even letting myself walk near their counter until I do some Christmas shopping. Violet Singulier just looks like a perfect purple, but with something... more. I've also been pulling out some of my Rouge Pur Couture lipsticks lately, reminding myself of how incredibly awesome they are. Chanel still has my favourite reds, but YSL comes a solid second in my book.

  	One of the associates at my counter was telling me that they're gradually changing over all the Rouge Pur lipsticks into the RPC formula, which is great, since I do think it's superior. The latest batch of shades they've come out with is stunning.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2011)

Katred, let me tell you that since I've been using YSL's Shocking mascara, it's the only one in my rotation. I don't even touch my Chanel Inimitable anymore. It's crazy. That Chanel was my HG mascara. I was surprised to see such poor reviews for it on Sephora, but YSL has impressed me here. I haven't been a fan of their other mascaras.   There's one RPC that I want. I saw it in Saks when I breezed by a week ago. It was like a gold infused metallic brown. It's not on the YSL site or any of the department store sites. It's #102, I believe. I have to go back to Saks and buy that one because it was stunning. Also, I am thinking about the purple one. It wasn't as dark as I had anticipated when I swatched it Saturday. Ooh, now I have a new obsession. :happydance:


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 19, 2011)

I got my other 2 lustre lipsticks in the mail yesterday. I have to say I am disappointed in the coral shade, 109. It's a less pigmented version of Enviree by Chanel. I know these are supposed to be sheer, but that one is a little ridiculous. I'll have to work with it and see what happens because I don't think my local Nordstroms (where I ordered it from) has a YSL counter. The other shade, 108 I believe, is much better. It's a darker, rosy color. Maybe the darker colors are just better in general.


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2011)

My counter had _more_ new RPCs out today. There's a true deep purple that kicks Violetta's ass. I mean, I love Violetta, but it always looks more magenta on me than anything. This one is PURPLE. Definitely on my list to pick up. I think it's colour #40. There's also a new bold red which looked all right in the tube, but then I swatched it and it has this unbelievable magenta shimmer/ sheen to it. It's so pretty I didn't even want to wipe the swatch off my hand.

  	They're seriously beefing up that line. Along with everything else. Is it just me or did someone in product development at YSL get dipped in awesome sauce? Seems like they keep coming up with these great releases lately.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 27, 2011)

Kate, could the red be Rouge Eros #40?  The purple is #39 I think.  I haven't seen either one in person yet, but HG will be getting the Rouge Eros soon and I'm interested!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 27, 2011)

I just purchased my first ever YSL lipstick. It's called Violet Singulier & it is one beautiful blueish purple lipstick. I've been wanted a true purple lipstick for quite some time. Something not with pink or red undertones. I wanted blue undertones and that is what I got. I haven't worn it yet since I just received it, but I swatched it on my lips and I LOVE it! I am looking forward to wearing it out soon. I would have never imagined on paying $30 for a lipstick, but I was very depressed. I just lost another kitty. My Mushy had been with us for only 7 months & got very sick. The vet told us it would be best to put him down and that is what we did yesterday. RIP Mushy.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry, October!  I know you miss him terribly!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, shypo! This was my third furbaby loss this year. It's been a brutal one for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Shypo said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, October!  I know you miss him terribly!


----------



## Shypo (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, you poor thing!  It is such a difficult thing to go through.  They're so close to your heart that their loss seems unbearable.  At least you have given them a good home and your love while you had them, and that's all they really want.


----------



## katred (Nov 28, 2011)

OctoberViolet said:


> I just purchased my first ever YSL lipstick. It's called Violet Singulier & it is one beautiful blueish purple lipstick. I've been wanted a true purple lipstick for quite some time. Something not with pink or red undertones. I wanted blue undertones and that is what I got. I haven't worn it yet since I just received it, but I swatched it on my lips and I LOVE it! I am looking forward to wearing it out soon. I would have never imagined on paying $30 for a lipstick, but I was very depressed. I just lost another kitty. My Mushy had been with us for only 7 months & got very sick. The vet told us it would be best to put him down and that is what we did yesterday. RIP Mushy.


	Congratulations on Violet Singulier. I've had my eye on that one as well, so I'm interested to know what you think of it.

  	I'm so sorry to hear about Mushy, though. I know how hard it is to lose an animal friend and I really feel for you. Best wishes from me and my furry brood. I hope that you're feeling a little better and taking some solace in the fact that, as Shypo said, he had a good life while he was with you- the best you could provide.


----------



## User38 (Nov 28, 2011)

octoberviolet, so sorry for your loss .. RIP Mushy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	katred and C!.. I will advise as soon as I get to put it on my pucker.. lol


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, octoberviolet. *hugs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, I swore I wouldn't get into another HE since I still have a ton of Chanel stuff on my wishlist, and OF COURSE I had to start looking at YSL. >_< Argh! I love anything gold-infused and the Golden Glosses and Rouge Pure Couture Golden Lustres are calling my name. Good thing I got one of those Sephora VIB gift cards in my email yesterday...though it's annoying that Sephora doesn't carry the entire line/range of colors.


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2011)

I have to stay far away from any YSL counters. Every time I go, there's something new that I want. They now have all the RPC lipsticks in, as well as the Golden Lustres, the incredible looking gel liners and the new mascara, which is ridiculous since I just got addicted to their Faux Cils mascara earlier this year. I'm not even letting myself get near their eye shadows.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh my, Kate, the wet/dry shadows are the bomb!!  Easily some of my favorite shadows and combinations.  I'm interested in the mascara (do you mean Shocking?) too, and a handful of the RPCs.  I just received one of the gel liners (in the charcoal color) but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 2, 2011)

Eek, I'm trying to wean myself off HE mascaras since I don't wear it often, please don't tell me YSL's mascara is made of awesome.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm, for medium pigmented lips like mine, that tend to be neither dry nor moist, which formula should I try?  I love long lasting lippies, with decent pigmentation.I am not much of a true lip gloss addict.  Thanks!!


----------



## Venicethebeauty (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm obsessed with everything cosmetic from YSL as far as lippies are concerned!!!! [ATTACHMENT=829]:eyelove:[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## lkillie (Jun 6, 2014)

Can anyone compare Rouge Volupte #1 Nude Beige to Pur Couture #10 Beige Tribute?


----------

